# FREE! Wizard Rising is free on Amazon, today only.



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Wizard Rising is a Kindle Exclusive on sale now for only $0.99. Jump into the world of the Five Kingdoms, a place where magic is strictly controlled by a small group of powerful wizards called the Torr. When Zollin discovers that he can control magic, his power reveals his presence to the Torr and three malevolent wizards set out to find him and bring him back to the Torr. Now Zollin must learn to use his powers to protect the people he loves.

 Click here to buy it now.


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

This looks good. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Acellis!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Toby, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Congrats on the new book. Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Derek!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Word is out and Wizard Rising is selling well.  More that 55 copies sold in less than two weeks.  You can also borrow Wizard Rising if you're a Prime member with a Kindle device.  Exciting times.


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

The book trailer for Wizard Rising is here! http://youtu.be/BPv4zmnKcJQ
This was my first book trailer to make. I focused on keeping it simple and hopefully intriguing. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Izzy Hammerstein (Jul 6, 2011)

tneighbors said:


> The book trailer for Wizard Rising is here! http://youtu.be/BPv4zmnKcJQ
> This was my first book trailer to make. I focused on keeping it simple and hopefully intriguing. Let me know what you think.


Looks like you are off to a flying start there.


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Art.  The book is selling quite well and I'm looking forward to a productive year.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Marty Longson (Dec 23, 2011)

Congratz on the new book.  I like the cover art on books 3 and 4.  Good stuff.


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Marty, I appreciate that.  My wife is a photographer/designer, so I have a lot of help.


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Starting the next book in the Five Kingdoms series.  What do you think of the title "Magic Awakening"?


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Wizard Rising is doing incredibly well!  Over 700 copies sold!


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Wizard Rising has been consistently ranked at #15 this week in Amazon's Top 100 Epic Fantasy (Kindle) books, right beside J.R.R. Tolkien's Lord Of The Rings.  Seeing my book next to the Tolkien's is a dream come true.

#15 in the Kindle Store - Epic Fantasy
#19 in Books - Epic Fantasy
#722 overall


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

tneighbors said:


> Wizard Rising has been consistently ranked at #15 this week in Amazon's Top 100 Epic Fantasy (Kindle) books, right beside J.R.R. Tolkien's Lord Of The Rings. Seeing my book next to the Tolkien's is a dream come true.
> 
> #15 in the Kindle Store - Epic Fantasy
> #19 in Books - Epic Fantasy
> #722 overall


Yay! Congrats! And I hope you get many more sales.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Have added this to my TBR pile. Best of luck, Toby!


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks so much Cherlereich.  It's been an amazing journey.  I'm very hopeful about the future of this book and the other books I have planned in this series.

Thanks Sean, I really hope you love it.  It would be an honor to hear what you think of it.


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

2012 has been amazing so far.  Wizard Rising has sold over 2,000 books in the past thirty days.  I can't wait to see what February holds in store!


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Almost done with my prep work for the second book in the Five Kingdoms series.  I can't wait to get started writing!


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

The second book in the Five Kingdoms series is going to be called Magic Awakening.  I'm hoping for a mid April publication date.  If you haven't read Wizard Rising now is the time.  Check out my website, www.tobyneighbors.com for more information coming very soon!


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Another great month for Wizard Rising.  It's currently in the top 15 Epic Fantasy books on Amazon and #4 in the Magic & Wizards category.  Thanks for all the support Kindle Board members!  It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Still getting a lot of great feedback from readers, such as this comment from Joshua Lee on my mailing list form:

_I just finished Wizard Rising and I thought it was a great book. I'm going to start the Third Prince novels soon but I'm waiting on the next book to Wizard Rising._

There is simply nothing better for me as an author than when people love my stories as much as I do and look forward to more.


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm thinking about writing a short history of the Five Kingdoms as sort of a companion to my current novel series.  I was wondering if anyone else has had luck with this.


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Wizard Rising has been a breakout success. It has sold over 6,000 copies this year. The sequel is due out in April. If you haven't had a chance to check this amazing story, now is the time to get in on the action.


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Just a few more weeks until the Five Kingdoms novel debuts.  I'm finishing up the story now and very excited about the release.  If you haven't read Wizard Rising, join the thousands of people who have and check out my website: www.tobyneighbors.com for more information on my novels and to read reviews like this one from S. Morrison

"I really loved Wizard Rising. I see that you have another title to follow it and hope it comes out soon.  I'm an avid reader of fantasy and we don't get many new writers that catch the mind of a reader and wont let go, so please keep up the good work."


----------



## Cher Carson (Mar 27, 2012)

tneighbors said:


> Wizard Rising has been a breakout success. It has sold over 6,000 copies this year. The sequel is due out in April. If you haven't had a chance to check this amazing story, now is the time to get in on the action.


Congratulations on your success thus far! That's amazing!


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you so much Cher!  Wizard Rising is my fourth book and the others simply could not get traction and make sales.  We've been surprised and very pleased with how well Wizard Rising has sold and it has boosted the sales of my other books as well.  We're one step closer to living our dreams!


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

The publishing date for the sequel to Wizard Rising is set for two weeks from today!!!  I'm putting the finishing touches on what I think is my best novel yet.  If you haven't read Wizard Rising, now is the time to get it from Amazon.  You can even borrow it for free if you're a prime member.


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Life moves so fast sometimes.  Wizard Rising has rocketed to the top of the Amazon charts and next week the first sequel will be released.  I can't wait to show it off.  You really need to jump into the world of the Five Kingdoms.


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Magic Awakening is now available.  Check out Wizard Rising the first book in the Five Kingdoms series for only $.99!


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

This fantastic book has sold over 10,000 copies.  If you haven't experienced the magical world of the Five Kingdoms, you need to.


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

It's been another great month for Wizard Rising.  Total sales are over 12,500 copies.  I'll be starting the third book in the series soon, still trying to decide on a name though.


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Wizard Rising is an Amazon.com bestselling novel in three different categories.  It has sold over 14,000 copies.  If you like fantasy, you'll love the adventures of a young wizard discovering his power.


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

The Five Kingdoms are my playground.  The world is growing in depth and complexity the more I play there.  Wizard Rising is the first of the Five Kingdom books and a really great read.  It continues to be my best selling novel.  If you are looking for a great new series this is it.  Get in on the ground floor and hang on, we've got a long way to go and a lot of adventure to get to.


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Wizard Rising and the Five Kingdoms series is taking the U.K. by storm.  Sales at Amazon.co.uk have surpassed Amazon.com this month!


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

You can now purchase the paper copy of Wizard Rising on Amazon.com. You can also get autographed copies direct from my website: www.tobyneighbors.com


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Wizard Rising is an incredible epic fantasy, full of action and just a touch of romance.  Here is what one reader is saying about it, "Bought Wizard Rising last night for my Kindle, and couldn't stop reading it, finished it early in the morning and was ready for more."

You can get your copy for just $0.99!


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

This fantastic book is just $0.99!  If you are looking for a great new series you simply have to give Wizard Rising a try.  It's the first book in the epic fantasy series The Five Kingdoms.  You'll love it!


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

The Five Kingdoms book are an epic fantasy series that is growing in popularity every day.  What do you think makes a good start to a long series?


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

I was just ranked #50 in Kindle Fantasy authors and #25 in Kindle Action & Adventure authors.


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

There are a lot of books you can read, but only a few that you can get lost in.  Wizard Rising will sweep you away.


----------



## tneighbors (Aug 20, 2011)

Get the first book in the best selling Five Kingdoms series free, today only, on Amazon.


----------

